
Why I'm Not a React Native Developer - tomduncalf
https://arielelkin.github.io/articles/why-im-not-a-react-native-developer.html
======
tomduncalf
OP here. I'm posting this for the potential discussion, not because I agree
with the article. He does make some valid points, although a large part of the
article is (somewhat valid!) complaints about JavaScript. So far I've been
really enjoying React Native but I am curious to know what, if any, brick
walls people have hit when working with it.

